# Saab 9000 cse SQ



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Her is my little projekt...
I first have admit that my english aint that great..


*DSP:* Audison BitOne

*Tweeters:* Scanspeak D2904/6001

*Midrange:* Dynaudio MW152

*Midwoofer:* 3 pair Amega Q-comp 60Gold Yellow basket

*Subwoofer:* DD 9515c composite

*Amp to tweeter:* Genesis Dual mono

*Amp to Midrange:* Genesis Dual mono

*Amp to midwoofer:* Ground Zero GZUA2225SQ

*Amp to subwoofer:* 2 x Ampire M2000.1 nr 40 and nr 41 out of 50 made. 

*Damping:* Fatmat

*Batteries:* 5 x Deka intimidator 55 Ah

First som damping...



























My batteries.. Plus one in the front.









Mounting for the tweets.









Midrange and midwoofer plus mountig(1/4" thick and 8" in diam).. Those for amega where first thought to be for rerfill but i skipt it.









Mountig for the midwoofers allso 1/4" thick..


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Started with my dashbord..



























Mounted the tweets..









And the finishing work on the dash


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

The progress looks good so far. Nice equipment list.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Where did you get those tweeter mounts? They look custom made. ****in sick.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hell ya, cool to see a good ol' 9000. Loved those cars, so subtle and unique at the same time!!!


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Shelbrain said:


> The progress looks good so far. Nice equipment list.


Thanks..



Tonyguy said:


> Where did you get those tweeter mounts? They look custom made. ****in sick.


yepp custom made by a friend of mine.




Mless5 said:


> Hell ya, cool to see a good ol' 9000. Loved those cars, so subtle and unique at the same time!!!


When you are from sweden you have to drive a swedish car..(Before GM bought them) 

Here is the car btw:


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

Shelbrain said:


> The progress looks good so far. Nice equipment list.


X2!!


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

This is looking pretty cool. Those tweeter pods are pretty frickin' awesome


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice start! 
Should be a FAT sound with plenty of midbass kick.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

98kugt said:


> This is looking pretty cool. Those tweeter pods are pretty frickin' awesome


Thanks..



syd-monster said:


> Nice start!
> Should be a FAT sound with plenty of midbass kick.


Thanks.. Does anyone actually heard of the brand Amega in the states?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looks awesome thus far!

dont skimp if you are going all out take your time!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

bolle_ said:


> Thanks.. Does anyone actually heard of the brand Amega in the states?


Im from Australia, but I havent heard of Amega...

on and off topic; in english it sounds like Amiga which was a popular pc back in the 80'/90s... retro flash back.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

syd-monster said:


> Im from Australia, but I havent heard of Amega...
> 
> on and off topic; in english it sounds like Amiga which was a popular pc back in the 80'/90s... retro flash back.


Its an swedish brand.. The founders allso started CDT before one of them moved to det states. Now it's only Mikael Forssberg who runs Amega.

Amega is often disliked becouse of its very sharp tweeter and "dry" midrage.
But is loved for its midbass.. X-max is 13mm 
And it loves power the more the better..


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

cool... we just got CDT here its a more recent brand.
But this Amega sounds interesting


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

some changes was made on the equipment list.  new amps to both the sub and midwoofer Plus i cut down a pair off the midwoofers to better match the amp. Wich sub I'm going to use is not 100% decided yet. Any ideas? 

*DSP:* Audison BitOne

*Tweeters:* Scanspeak D2904/6001

*Midrange:* Dynaudio MW152

*Midwoofer:* 2 pair Amega Q-comp 60Gold Yellow basket

*Subwoofer:* probably 2 x Amega QW12

*Amp to tweeter:* Genesis Dual mono

*Amp to Midrange:* Genesis Dual mono

*Amp to midwoofer:* Genesis Dual mono extreme

*Amp to subwoofer:* Genesis Dual mono extreme 

*Damping:* Fatmat

*Batteries:* 5 x Deka intimidator 55 Ah


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Love those tweeter mounts! Very nice.

Your English is waaay better than my Swedish!!


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Could you ask your friend what kind of aluminum stock he used?


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

ibanzil said:


> Could you ask your friend what kind of aluminum stock he used?


He said it was SS4212 allso named EN6082. ..


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

COOL! I love SAAB! More pics please!!


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

My new sub... Amega QW12


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

091223:
Some more damping..


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you doing just one layer of fatmat or two by any chance?


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Echo42987 said:


> Are you doing just one layer of fatmat or two by any chance?


Only one layer on the flor and ceiling.  then i have 50sq ft left for the front doors..


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Not to disappoint or nothing. But w/ the fatmat I would almost recomend two layers where you know more noise will be coming through. I used two layers in my trunk. Actually did 1 layer of this and then a layer of Dynamat Extreme


----------



## yellowcard (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice equipment and I like your car. Gotta love dyns!


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

this is tha last uppdate in this thread.
The car was stolen last night and found a couple of hours ago.
The onlyparts that where in the car at the moment was the tweets and dynaudio mw152.

This is the result:


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

That really sucks man. 

I hope that they catch the bastards.

Keep us updated.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry to hear... hope you & family are all OK though.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that man. That really blows.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

WTF that sucks, so sorry.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

jesus yayhoo, the people in this world. we should burn them, not the beautiful car.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

weird....wonder why they burnt it?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

because they are juvenile delinquents with nothing better to do. oh, and fingerprints, because they think they are professionals.


----------



## .BNO. (Nov 8, 2009)

damn that sucks. Sorry to see that happen..

I hope they catch the bastards!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Where is the drivers rear rim, and how did that front rim get cracked?

That looks like one crazy hell ride. Sorry!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG!! that sucks (((((


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the new car 
Hopefully there will be a thred soon..


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

The result of the theft makes me sick. Hopefully the new install will be as good if not better.


----------



## StealthHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

bolle_ said:


> Only one layer on the flor and ceiling.  then i have 50sq ft left for the front doors..


Gluing anything to the roof of a car has been famous for causing sagging in a few years. British cars used to glue the headliner to the roof back in the 70s. They all started sagging.

Aren't you worried about heat on the roof causing the glue to break up and let the fatmat come loose?


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

StealthHunter said:


> Gluing anything to the roof of a car has been famous for causing sagging in a few years. British cars used to glue the headliner to the roof back in the 70s. They all started sagging.
> 
> Aren't you worried about heat on the roof causing the glue to break up and let the fatmat come loose?


I think the heat on the roof is kind of a moot point since the thieves burnt the car to the ground... 

:toilet:


----------

